# Ebola In NYC



## WhatInThe (Oct 23, 2014)

An Ebola case has been confirmed in NYC. A doctor who was just in West Africa treating Ebola patients in yet another country.

http://news.yahoo.com/nyc-ebola-case-crowded-city-complicates-efforts-track-030804193.html

The final day before his symptoms appeared the next morning with a high fever included trips on the subway, a jog, trip to bowling alley and restaurant.

I'd say the dishwasher and server who cleared the table would be the most at risk. And if he did rent a bowling ball and shoes I'd be a bit worried. And jogging, talk about sweat.

As usual this is being down played.


----------



## chic (Oct 24, 2014)

We need to close our borders to those trying to enter the country from west African countries instead of pretending this problem will go away by itself. It worked for Senegal and Nigeria which are both ebola free after closing their borders to those trying to enter from ebola stricken neighboring countries.

I think the U.S. could learn from their example.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 24, 2014)

He is a US citizen.....where do you want him to go?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 24, 2014)

The media is going to have a field day with this one...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 24, 2014)

chic said:


> We need to close our borders to those trying to enter the country from west African countries instead of pretending this problem will go away by itself. It worked for Senegal and Nigeria which are both ebola free after closing their borders to those trying to enter from ebola stricken neighboring countries.
> 
> I think the U.S. could learn from their example.



He's a US doctor... who was in Guinea with Doctors Without Boarders, treating ebola victims.. Should we have kept him out?   Although.. perhaps these doctors and AID workers should have forced 21 day quarantine upon returning home..  No bowling or otherwise mingling in public.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 24, 2014)

STOP THE PRESS!!!!!EBOLA is here!!!  EBOLA is here in NYC,run for your lives.

BTW did you all get your flu shot,Id be more worried about that epidemic.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2014)

I agree with Vivjen and QS, he was very kind to go to West Africa and try to help these poor people in the first place.  He should definitely be welcome back into the US.  If these Ebola-like cases are just related to those who traveled in those affected areas, then it is to be expected. 

 Like they said in NY, the Belleview hospital was expecting some cases in the future and were completely prepared to treat the disease.  When Ebola-like symptoms start showing up in people who have had no association with West Africa, or anyone who was there, then it's more reasonable to start to worry.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 24, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree with Vivjen and QS, he was very kind to go to West Africa and try to help these poor people in the first place.  He should definitely be welcome back into the US.



yes.very kind of him..


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 24, 2014)

A doctor would know, and most likely agree to a quarantine time.  I'm a little surprised he would not take more precaution "being" a doctor that knows the ropes??  I can't agree more that he is a good man that puts his life on the line for others, so it really doesn't make sense to me he would put others in danger when he comes back home.  What are we NOT being told?


----------



## oldman (Oct 24, 2014)

I went to the rheumatologist today and the receptionist asked me if I have been to Africa in the last 30 days. I pretended to sneeze and I told her yes, just got back a few days ago. Why, was there a problem? Her eyes got huge and then I told her very quickly that I was just messing with her, but I don't think that she liked my style of humor.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 24, 2014)

oldman said:


> I went to the rheumatologist today and the receptionist asked me if I have been to Africa in the last 30 days. I pretended to sneeze and I told her yes, just got back a few days ago. Why, was there a problem? Her eyes got huge and then I told her very quickly that I was just messing with her, but I don't think that she liked my style of humor.



That's interesting to know, at least they are asking if you've been there


----------



## Margie (Oct 24, 2014)

Mandatory quarantine issued by gov Christie/Cuomo for ny/nj incoming from caring for ebola in Africa-About time since voluntary quarantine obviously not working


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks Margie, very, good news!


----------



## Debby (Oct 24, 2014)

oldman said:


> I went to the rheumatologist today and the receptionist asked me if I have been to Africa in the last 30 days. I pretended to sneeze and I told her yes, just got back a few days ago. Why, was there a problem? Her eyes got huge and then I told her very quickly that I was just messing with her, but I don't think that she liked my style of humor.




Sounds like that receptionist was smarter than that doctor.  I can't believe that a doctor who worked with ebola patients and watched them dying, could be such a dummy and come back home and use the subway and go to a bowling alley.  Like seriously, what happened to his reasoning powers?


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 25, 2014)

I think the scale of this is much worse than they are leading us to believe with reports of disappearing patients with Ebola like symptoms.

http://www.infowars.com/medical-professional-health-authorities-covering-up-ebola-cases-in-u-s/

Repeat, the scale, not severity is much worse. That being said although Ebola is a nasty deadly disease you must remember the countries ravaged by Ebola and other diseases have malnourished populations and poor living conditions which means they go into the disease at a disadvantage. Just a theory but I think a lot of these doctors think or look at this as a nasty case of the flu thus the laze fare attitude towards extra precautions. Not saying it's harmless but every year who do they say are the most likely affected by flu, the old and young, the weakest in a population. Flu kills tens of thousands a year in the US with "similar" symptoms, perhaps not as severe but deadly never the less. This might explain the attitude of the doctors and administration.

Also look at the US patients that have survived. I think the nurse was "cured" in 10 days. For all the problems the US population is much healthier to begin with so not only is the immune system better prepared but we have pounds to lose when not eating for days. I think US docs are too familiar with the treatment and reasons for the severity of this disease in third world countries which makes them cocky here.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 25, 2014)

That makes a lot of sense Wt, and hope it encourages folks to do all they can to improve their immune system.  It does me


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 25, 2014)

Governor Quin in Illinois  has issued a mandatory 21 day quarantine for all Docs and workers returning from West Africa.  O'hara Airport is one of the main ones those flights go to.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 25, 2014)

Super good news!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 25, 2014)

Quarantine is an old fashioned approach that works, but it does need to be enforced. People under quarantine need somewhere to go for the period where their basic needs can be met, like food. We don't need them out and about shopping, for example. We also don't need them infecting the people they normally live with either.

Sydney used to have a quarantine station on the Harbour that was operational until mid 20th century. People arriving from overseas on a ship that had an infected person on board were all quarantined there but that blanket approach is no longer practical. However, given the small number of people coming from ebola countries, it could be an effective shield against this disease until better treatments come on line.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes, I never thought about "what" the implications of a quarantine actually were Dame, thanks for the info.  I do think those in charge best take this serious NOW and bring in the "big" guns to control it NOW, not later.  I don't see this Ebola as anything to screw around with, we may just get more then we thought we would.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 25, 2014)

Here's my thought, for Doctors without Boarders..  Volunteers should be able to sign up for 8 week stints..  5 weeks spent in West Africa.. and 3 weeks in quarantine when arriving home.  There should be a really nice place for them to go.. Perhaps one of those closed casinos.. provide them all their needs...


----------

